# MUFE hd primer microperfecting primer?



## tana2210 (Feb 26, 2009)

Has anyone in Australia tried this? Im in adelaide so I am goingto ring media makeup tommorow to see if they stock it otherwise im going to have to source it another way.
(any ideas on how to get MUFE other than media makeup would be much appreciated!!)
I am interested in the green based primer as I get reallllllllllllllllllly  bad rosey cheeks!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Thanks


----------



## Septemba (Feb 26, 2009)

I really want the HD Primer, too! I want the blue toned one. I wish MM would stock it plus more shades of F&B. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




All I can suggest is organizing a CP on here, hope you get some other ideas too though cos I'd love to save on that postage!


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 26, 2009)

I have both green and blue one..  Did you guys do the HD primer shade finder on MUFE site?  First, I bought the green one (have redness too), but MUFE site suggested the blue one for me and it indeed works better!  Media Makeup doesn't have this.. I got the green one from ebay and the blue one from Singapore..  Your best bet is CP from Sephora.


----------



## tana2210 (Feb 26, 2009)

are there smashbox stockists in australia? they also have a green primer, maye i could try this?

and i did do the MUFE colour choosy thing im reallllly pale lol so still came up with green


----------



## Septemba (Feb 26, 2009)

No sambi, I'll check that out now! I really want the blue primer because I'm pretty fair and I want it mainly for brightening, do you love it?

Adore Beauty stocks some Smashbox. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Smashbox - Adore Beauty - Makeup, cosmetics & skin care shopping and reviews

I just sent some emails off to some UK suppliers to see if they'd consider international shipping so if I get the reply we're wanting I'll let you know!


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 26, 2009)

Good luck Septemba!  I have been wanting to get the blue one for ages and lucky my friend sent it to me for Christmas present. Last year, I even emailed Media Makeup to see if they were going to stock it in near future, but they kept suggesting something else.. 

Yes, the blue one brightens your face and helps with redness too. It is quite runny though, compare to other primers..  I think Zuza stocks Smashbox primers, but not sure if they stock green one. I have the 'light' version and it works okay.


----------



## Septemba (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks, sambi! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah, I emailed Media Makeup to see if they could order in my shade of F&B, they said they could try but there was no guarantee! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm grateful we have them for the other MUFE stuff, though. They've been great with sending samples when I was interested in the HD foundie.


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 27, 2009)

This is all another language to me and its not fair! I want to try MUFE but I can't buy something without seeing it in person first....


----------



## myystiqueen (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_This is all another language to me and its not fair! I want to try MUFE but I can't buy something without seeing it in person first...._

 
same here..... i should have gone to MUFE counter in indonesia on myy last holiday and play around with them.....


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myystiqueen* 

 
_same here..... i should have gone to MUFE counter in indonesia on myy last holiday and play around with them..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Now don't make me say this to you mystiqueen, but I TOLD YOU SO!


----------



## myystiqueen (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Now don't make me say this to you mystiqueen, but I TOLD YOU SO! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





yea well... i can't really say anything... >.<


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 28, 2009)

Quick think up an excuse of why I need to go to Adelaide??!!


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Quick think up an excuse of why I need to go to Adelaide??!!_

 
Media Makeup don't have HD primer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Oh that's the excuse why you DON'T need to go to Adelaide..  lol  You need to go and see MrsMay and CatsMeow!


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 28, 2009)

That would be cool but also bad, I think with the 2 of them there I'd buy up half of MAC & MUFE!


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 28, 2009)

^^^ oh you forgot Inglot!


----------



## myystiqueen (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^^ oh you forgot Inglot! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
you're such an enabler you know that sambi??


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 28, 2009)

Inglot have awesome new tweezers! and I got a $4 nail file that actually works on my acryllics, I was so excited! More <3 to Inglot!!!


----------



## Septemba (Mar 1, 2009)

Ooh good news, girls! I found two suppliers in the UK who ship MUFE to Aus. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Makeup artists provisions 
^ You can order straight through the site.

&

Professional TV, Film & Editorial Makeup Supplies London
^ Only take phone/fax orders but thought I'd put that out there too.

Sooo happy!


----------



## myystiqueen (Mar 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Septemba* 

 
_Ooh good news, girls! I found two suppliers in the UK who ship MUFE to Aus. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Makeup artists provisions 
^ You can order straight through the site.

&

Professional TV, Film & Editorial Makeup Supplies London
^ Only take phone/fax orders but thought I'd put that out there too.

Sooo happy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
THANKS for the link, septemba...

now.... i really need sambi, the enabler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, to tell me which foundation i should get?? is it the award-winning HD or face&body or mat velvet+??
and is the concealer worth to get??

sometimes i just don't wanna risk getting foundation and concealer online without knowing that it will match myy skin... but... uurgghh...


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 1, 2009)

Way to go Septemba!  I thought shipping from UK is very expensive?  I was going to order UD 24/7 liner, but the shipping was just way too much.. 

myystiqueen, didn't you buy a foundation last week? LOL..  Depends on your skin.. Mat Velvet + for oily, but I still get shiny nose with it..  Face & Body did nothing for me, but I read many good reviews, so it could be just me..  HD foundation works better with other HD products though, such as HD primer and HD powder, IMO.. 

You can ask for foundation samples from Media Makeup.. But before you do that, check out 'foundation color match' thing on Sephora site, so you will have an idea which shade you might need to ask for.


----------



## myystiqueen (Mar 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Way to go Septemba!  I thought shipping from UK is very expensive?  I was going to order UD 24/7 liner, but the shipping was just way too much.. 

myystiqueen, didn't you buy a foundation last week? LOL..  Depends on your skin.. Mat Velvet + for oily, but I still get shiny nose with it..  Face & Body did nothing for me, but I read many good reviews, so it could be just me..  HD foundation works better with other HD products though, such as HD primer and HD powder, IMO.. 

You can ask for foundation samples from Media Makeup.. But before you do that, check out 'foundation color match' thing on Sephora site, so you will have an idea which shade you might need to ask for._

 
hahaha... i'm not going to get it like... now, nat... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




it's fun to add something to myy 'lemming list'... i know i'm weird,, but that's what i do best.... heehee.. but thanks for reminding me... ^^

oh.. i guess Mat Velvet+ isn't for me then... i have dry skin... i guess HD is the one i need.... i'm going to go and find out the closest match to myy skin.... thanks for the info again...


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks heaps for the link, Septemba.. It's making me very tempted haha


----------



## Septemba (Mar 2, 2009)

No worries, guys! I was so glad to find those shops, it's unreal... We need more MUFE in Aus!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Way to go Septemba!  I thought shipping from UK is very expensive?  I was going to order UD 24/7 liner, but the shipping was just way too much.. _

 
I was worried about the postage too, the GBP is like twice the Ozzie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I asked the Guru shop about that (they only do phone/fax orders but I assume it's the same price shipping for the other shop too). 

They wrote me back with:

"The Face & Body cost £23.50 each and postage for Oz depends on how quickly
you need it- normal airmail which takes 3 to 5 days costs £4.00, airsure
which takes 2 to 4 days costs £8.50."

So with the cheaper postage it's about $61 AU to get a bottle of F&B from the UK, whereas a bottle of F&B from Media Makeup is $60 AU without postage, that's assuming they have your shade, too!

SCOOOOORE!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 2, 2009)

Fantastic!!  But then if you could get someone to CP it for you from Sephora, it is even cheaper!  They have 15% sale till Mar. 7th US time.


----------

